# How many men does it take to change a lightbulb!!!!



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

I have just been reading through various previous forums regards problems changing the beam positions of the twin headlight models of the HYMER A class to suit either LH or RH drive.
They made very interesting reading. 
I now know why HYMER want to charge so much for this operation
(whether really neccessary is another matter!)
Yesterday all I wanted to do was change a "blown"bulb. Not having the arms of an OCTOPUS as one other member of MHF suggests. I ended up taking the complete plastic wheel arch from out under the wing in order to "get at" the light fitting.
Once having achieved my goal I then set about cutting a TRAP ( hole) in the plastic to allow me to get at this light fitting in the future.
Replacing the plastic was a bit of a nightmare trying to line up all the previously drilled holes for self tapping screws. Especially with all the new sealant that I was using.
Ended up having to re drill for new screws.
The whole operation took me most of the day. but life will be much easier should the bulb fail again.
though the real benefit may well turn out to be if I ever do require to change from RH to LH dipped headlights.
I JUST NOW NEED TO DO THE OTHER SIDE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I've just had to change a headlight bulb on my 2002 B564. This is the one with the separate round headlights. The bulb to be changed was the one furthest from the bonnet and so it is impossible to see the scene of the crime from where you have to stand. I can understand someone coming at it from underneath - though that sounds a bit daunting.

I examined the innards of the nearer lamp to see how they worked (though in true Hymer fashion the fittings are not identical) and then used a mirror on a stick and a torch to get a glimpse at the insides of the offender. 

The rest was a matter of having infinite patience, working with my left hand stretched out sideways and backwards from my body and feeling my way. Eventually got the dud out and after a great deal of fiddling around got the new one in and all connected up.

Unfortunately, it's a halogen bulb and MUST NOT BE TOUCHED BY HAND. This is impossible in the circumstances, of course, and though I tried to avoid direct contact there was a little and I'm now worried it will explode once it gets hot.

It comes on okay but does anyone know the real level of danger of it blowing after just a glancing contact with a finger?

Harry


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A very small chance almost non-existent. In my experience with this type of lamp installed in different optics I have never seen or heard of such a failure. I have seen a failed lamp quite clearly bearing what appeared to be a fingerprint that seemed to be etched into the surface but the lamp failed from normal aging. It does make sense not to handle them with sweaty hands though and if handled wiping with a lint free cloth afterward..


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Cor Frank 
You dont alf sound pompous this morning

Why doe's it need 4 ladies suffering from PMT to change a bulb??
Cause it bloody doe's alright


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

loddy said:


> Cor Frank
> You dont alf sound pompous this morning
> 
> Why doe's it need 4 ladies suffering from PMT to change a bulb??
> Cause it bloody doe's alright


:lol: too many years writing technical instructions...

so to rephrase

no worries mate never happens (well maybe once)


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

loddy said:


> Why doe's it need 4 ladies suffering from PMT to change a bulb??
> Cause it bloody doe's alright


That's not very nice, and incorrect. 8O 
It only takes one lady with PMT to change a light bulb. 
She just raises it to the holder and the entire world turns the correct number of revolutions. And don't you *even think* about getting that wrong, because she knows the fastest way to a mans heart. ... through the chest wall with an ice pick!


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Bulb change*

Agree with the aggro of changing bulbs on a Hymer - reckon the guys in the factory take the "Not my problem mate" view of this one.

As far as halogen bulb changes go - if it hasn't gone yet, it's unlikely to.

For future reference, wear a pair of surgical gloves (First Aid gloves ?)which will not pass sweat through them - then you just get arrested for being a car thief!

Smick


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Headlight Bulb Change*

Just a thought on this subject.

One of the requirements for some countries when touring abroad is to carry spare bulbs.

On my motorhome and obviously many others, it is no longer a simple 5 minute job and the handbook recommends (insists) you take it to a dealer. ( minimum labour charge guv - 1 hour at £70 - can't do it for 3 weeks though)

If you are stopped by the police, do they expect you to change it at the roadside or do you show them the handbook saying only a dealer can do it?

What is the point in carrying spare headlamp bulbs?

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Well in fact this bulb did go in Sweden and we drove for a couple of weeks without it - in countries where headlights are mandatory 24/7. Toward the end I realised the front fogs would do just as well and the spare bulbs stayed neatly tucked up in their bubble-wrap.

Did it when we got back...

Harry


----------

